# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الأحد 26 / 12 / 1430 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

أسعد الله أوقاتكم

أعتذر لتأخري في وضع النشره اليوميه

أتيت صباحا وكالمعتاد بدأت في تصفح القسم والرد على بعض المواضيع لأختم جولتي بأخبار اليوم

ولكني واجهت مشاكل في التصفح والسبب شركة الاتصالات ..

الآن الوضع جيد والحمدلله 

نبدأ بحالة الطقس ..

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الأحد 26/12/1430  الموافق 13/12/2009

يستمر تواجد تشكيلات من السحب على مناطق وسط وشرق  وأجزاء من غرب المملكة مع فرصة لهطول أمطار، سماء غائمة جزئياً على المرتفعات  الجنوبية الغربية والغربية تتخللها سحب ركامية رعدية ممطرة . ويطرأ إنخفاض في درجات  الحرارة على أجزاء من شمال شرق وشرق ووسط المملكة يصحب ذلك نشاط في الرياح السطحية  تحد من مدى الرؤية الأفقية ،والفرصة ما زالت مهيأة لتكون الضباب على مناطق شمال  وشرق وأجزاء من وسط المملكة والمرتفعات خلال ساعات الليل والصباح الباكر .


البحر الأحمر :


الرياح السطحية: أغلبها شمالية غربية بسرعة 18- 40 كم/ساعة  . 

ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف قد تصل الى مترين  .

 حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 15- 38 كم/ساعة  .

 ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف . 

حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سأترككم مع أخبار اليوم ومراسلنا الذي انضم لنشرتنا اليوميه  شبوووك  :toung: 

يومي سيكون حافل بأمور كثيره ..

ستكون لي عوده في المساء إن شاءالله ومشاركة شبوك في وضع الاخبار

(هذا اذا ترك لي شي أحطه   :weird:  شكله بيخلص على كل شي )

----------


## حساسه بزياده

الله خوش تطور 
ينقل المايكروفون للأخ شبكه 

بإنتظاره

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*يعطيك الله العافيه خيتي شموع ..*

*سوف ابداً بوضع الاخبار ..*

*كل المودة*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

تدشين جمعية القطيف لأمراض السرطان وزراعة الأعضاء بعد شهرين


أوضح عضو جمعية القطيف الطبية لأمراض السرطان وزراعة الأعضاء علي الناصر أن الجمعية تستعد لافتتاح المركز الرئيسي في محافظة القطيف، متوقعاً أن يتم تدشينها بعد شهرين. مشيرا إلى أن الجمعية ستكون السباقة لرعاية مرضى السرطان في المحافظة وستعمل على إيصال المساعدات لكل مريض يدخل ضمن تخصص عمل الجمعية من خلال الرعاية والكشف المبكر للمصابين. وقال العضو المؤسس علي أحمد شعبان إن الجمعية ومن خلال كوادرها الطبية والاستشارية البالغ عددها 22 عضواً من الرجال والنساء تسعى لتوعية المجتمع بأمراض السرطانات المختلفة وأسبابها وطرق العلاج وأهمية الفحص المبكر لدى النساء للكشف عن سرطان الثدي وسرطان الدم الذي يصيب الجنسين بشكل كبير في محافظة القطيف. مضيفا أن من أهداف الجمعية توعية الناس بأهمية التبرع بالأعضاء ودورها في إنقاذ حياة الكثيرين.
وحول الصعوبات التي تواجه الجمعية قال: إن الجمعية تفاوض من أجل الحصول على حساب تبرع مستقل من جمعية السرطان السعودية التي تعمل تحت مظلتها في الوقت الحالي مبيناً أن هناك سعيا لاستصدار تصريح من وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية للعمل كجمعية مستقلة أو العمل تحت مظلة الجمعية السعودية للسرطان. موضحا أن الجمعية ستقوم بتنظيم حملات الفحص المبكر عن مرض السرطان والسعي للتنسيق مع المستشفيات الحكومية لتوفير الأجهزة والكوادر الطبية والفنية إضافة لدورها في تقليل تكاليف العلاج الباهظة التي يتكبدها بعض المرضى وذلك من خلال مساعدتهم المادية أثناء مراحل العلاج.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

طلبة صفوى يحتفلون بمدارسهم 


ارتسمت البهجة على وجوه طلاب مدرسة اليرموك الابتدائية بصفوى بمقدم ولي العهد الأمير سلطان بن عبد العزيز آل سعود حيث رفع ما يقارب 500 طالب من التعليم العام صور سموه مبتهجين بعودته سالماً إلى أرض الوطن متمنين ملاقاته في القريب العاجل للسلام على سموه .
وأوضح مدير المدرسة حسن مانع آل هتيلة ان عودة سمو ولي العهد الى أرض الوطن أدخلت البهجة والسرور على المواطنين والمقيمين في هذه الأرض الخيرة وطالما انتظر الشعب عودة سموه معافى منوها الى تنظيم برنامج ترحيبي بالمدرسة بمقدم سموه كي نرسخ حب ولاة الأمر في نفوس الطلاب .
وقال الطالب سيف حيدر الفريد من الصف الخامس سعيد جداً بعودة سموه وجميع طلاب المدرسة يتمنون أن يقدموا له التحية عن قرب والسلام عليه ونرجو أن يمد الله في عمره ونراه قريباً في المنطقة الشرقية مبينا ان عودة سموه رفعت من معنويات المحتاجين فهو سلطان الخير حفظه الله من كل سوء .
ورفع طلاب المدرسة صور سموه وراية التوحيد فرحاً وابتهاجاً بمقدمه الميمون الى أرض الوطن سالماً معافى .

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

إغلاق نفق طريق الأمير نايف بعد احتجاز 31 شخصاً اثر ارتفاع منسوب المياه
الدفاع المدني : حذرنا ولكن .. الأمانة : لا خطورة على مرتادي الأنفاق .. المرور : سلامة الناس أهم


أنقذ رجال الدفاع المدني بالدمام نحو 55 شخصاً احتجزتهم مياه الأمطار في أماكن متفرقة بالمدينة ، وذلك بعد هطول الأمطار التي شهدتها المنطقة الشرقية مساء أمس لأكثر من 4 ساعات متواصلة، فيما تم اغلاق نفق تقاطع طريق الملك فهد مع طريق الأمير نايف وذلك لارتفاع منسوب المياه فيه، وبعد أن شهد احتجاز 31 شخصاً داخل 4 سيارات بالنفق. وحولت دوريات المرور اتجاه سير المركبات إلى طريق الخدمة خوفا من وقوع أضرار بشرية ومادية وجاء ضمن ذلك إغلاق بعض الشوارع العامة التي ظهرت على شكل برك مائية في اجزاء منها لعدم وجود شبكات تصريف لمياه الأمطار وتم إثره تحويل المركبات إلى الطرق المجاورة , فيما شهدت مواقع أنفاق وجسور تجمعات اخرى للمياه مثل النفق المقابل لشركة الكهرباء وأسفل الجسور الواقعة على امتداد طريق الخبر – الدمام السريع . وعاش سكان الدمام ساعات عصيبة اثناء هطول المطر بعد انقطاع التيار الكهربائي في بعض الاحياء السكنية والشوارع العامة.
وأفادت هيئة الأرصاد وحماية البيئة بالمنطقة الشرقية أن الأمطار التي تتعرض لها المنطقة ستزيد على 40 مليمترا مشيرة إلى أن الأمطار المتوسطة التي هطلت على أجزاء متفرقة من المنطقة شملت مدينة الدمام ومحافظات الخبر والجبيل والاحساء والقطيف إضافة إلى العديد من مدن وقرى وهجر المنطقة , وستكون حالة الطقس خلال الأسبوعين المقبلين على المنطقة غائمة مع احتمالية نزول كميات من الأمطار الخفيفة مع تكون سحب كثيفة تؤدي إلى انخفاض بسيط في درجة الحرارة أثناء النهار مابين 12 – 16 درجة مئوية .
واستنفرت الجهات المختصة من الدفاع المدني وإدارة المرور والأمانة وعدد من المقاولين، طاقتها بالدرجة القصوى بعد الأمطار الغزيرة على الدمام والخبر وأجزاء متفرقة من المحافظات. 
الخبر
تسببت الأمطار في وقوع 13 حادثا في الخبر بينها إصابتان تم نقلهما إلى مستشفى الخبر الجامعي الأولى منها خفيفة والأخرى متوسطة, كما تعطل عمل بعض الإشارات الضوئية مما نتج عنها ارتباك في الحركة المرورية والتي أجبرت بعض قائدي المركبات على النزول تحت زخات المطر من أجل تنظيم السير بين كافة الاتجاهات قبل وصول الدوريات المرورية التي فكت الازدحام من خلال الإشارات اليدوية لأفرادها حتى وقت عودة الإشارات الضوئية إلى عملها .
الدفاع المدني
وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي لمديرية الدفاع المدني بالمنطقة الشرقية المقدم منصور بن محمد الدوسري في تصريح لـ«اليوم» انه في تمام الساعة التاسعة و23 دقيقة من مساء أمس ورد بلاغ لغرفة العمليات بالدفاع المدني عن وجود مجموعة سيارات في نفق بتقاطع شارع الملك فهد مع شارع الامير نايف وعند وصول فرق الدفاع المدني وجدت 4 سيارات عالقة نتيجة ارتفاع منسوب المياه احداها حافلة تابعة للخطوط الجوية السعودية وتقل 25 راكبا وحافلة أخرى كانت تقل شخصين وسيارة يستقلها سائق والرابعة سيدان كان بداخلها 4 اشخاص ، وقد قامت فرق الدفاع المدني بسحب السيارات واخراجها من النفق دون وقوع اصابات واستمرت عملية الإنقاذ لغاية الساعة العاشرة و10 دقائق ، وحذر الدفاع المدني عموم المواطنين والمقيمين بتوخي الحذر أثناء قيادة السيارات داخل المدن وعلى الطرق الرئيسية بما فيها الأنفاق خاصة أثناء انهمار كميات غزيرة من الأمطار . 
68 دورية
وانتشرت 68 دورية مرورية في الدمام والخبر بهدف تسهيل الحركة المرورية وفك ازدحام المركبات التي تكدست بأعداد كبيرة في الطرق الرئيسية وعند مداخل الدمام والخبر حيث بذل رجال المرور جهودا واضحة لتحقيق سلامة الأفراد في مثل هذه الظروف المناخية فيما توزعت آليات الشفط بالأمانة على المواقع المختلفة التي تشهد تجمعات للمياه حيث أبلغت إدارة المرور غرفة طوارئ الأمانة بعدد كبير لهذه المواقع المنتشرة وبخاصة في الشوارع الداخلية بالدمام التي تنعدم بداخلها شبكات تصريف مياه الأمطار .
المرور
واشار مدير إدارة مرور المنطقة الشرقية العقيد علي السويلم لـ«اليوم» خلال تواجده بالميدان وإشرافه على عمل الدوريات إلى استنفار إدارته فور هطول الأمطار وتوزيع 45 دورية مرورية في الدمام و23 دورية أخرى في الخبر لتسهيل الحركة المرورية مؤكدا إغلاق نفق تقاطع طريق الملك فهد مع طريق الأمير نايف بالدمام بعد تجمع المياه بداخله وتحويل سير المركبات إلى طريق الخدمة خوفا من تعطلها ووقوع أضرار أخرى. وارجع السويلم هذه الإشكالية إلى تجمعات المياه بشكل كبير على طريق ابن خلدون التي تنحدر خلاله إلى النفق مبينا أنه تم إبلاغ طوارئ الأمانة حيث باشروا الموقع وعملت آلياتهم على شفط تجمعات المياه إضافة إلى رصد دوريات المرور لعدد كبير من مواقع تجمعات المياه .
وأكد السويلم خلو الطرق الرئيسية والسريعة في الخبر والدمام والساحلي وطريق الظهران من الحوادث مفيدا أنه تم توزيع عدد كبير من الدوريات المرورية على الطرق السريعة والمواقع الحيوية والشوارع المركزية التي تشهد كثافة للمركبات مضيفا أن إدارة المرور استعدت منذ وقت مبكر لمواجهة التغيرات الجوية.
الأمانة
من جهته نفى المتحدث الإعلامي في أمانة المنطقة الشرقية حسين البلوشي أن تكون التجمعات للمياه داخل نفق طريق الأمير نايف بن عبدالعزيز تشكل خطرا على سلامة الأفراد مرجعا إغلاقه من إدارة المرور إلى العمل الاحترازي خوفا من تعطل المركبات وحركة سيرها مؤكداً أن تجمع المياه بالنفق لا يتجاوز ارتفاعه 20 مليمترا نتيجة انحدار مياه الأمطار من طريق ابن خلدون إلى وسط النفق الذي تقوم حاليا آليات الأمانة بشفط تجمعات المياه القليلة بداخله , ووصف البلوشي وضع الطرق والشوارع بالطبيعي وفقا لانسيابية حركة المياه وشبكات تصريف الأمطار الموجودة في معظم المواقع الحيوية . 
حرس الحدود
في حين أوضح الناطق الإعلامي في حرس الحدود بالمنطقة الشرقية العقيد محمد الغامدي عدم رصد إدارته لأي حوادث مساء أمس وقت هطول الأمطار مبينا أن حرس الحدود يصرح يوميا لما يقارب 400 مركب للإبحار في مناطق محددة حيث لم تسجل خلال أيام الأمطار الأخيرة أي حوادث أو حالات إنقاذ داخل البحر موجها الصيادين والمتنزهين وأصحاب القوارب بأخذ الحيطة والحذر أثناء تغير الأجواء وهطول الأمطار.
وطالب الغامدي أصحاب المراكب بالاستعلام عن الأحوال الجوية من مراكز حرس الحدود وعدم الابتعاد عن الشواطئ والمرافئ عند التغيرات المناخية إضافة إلى صيانة المراكب بشكل دوري وأخذ الوقود الكافي أثناء الإبحار حتى لا يتعرضوا لأي مشاكل .
يذكر أن «اليوم» انفردت الأسبوع الماضي بتصريح لمدير إدارة الدفاع المدني اللواء حامد الجعيد حذر خلاله من تكرار كارثة جدة في المنطقة الشرقية وتحديدا بالدمام إذا ما استمر وضع انفاق الدمام على ما هو عليه . وهذا ما نفاه أمين المنطقة الشرقية المهندس ضيف الله العتيبي مؤكداً أن حديث الجعيد لا يتعدى كونه «تأليبا» للرأي العام.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

سطو مسلح على منزل بالقطيف

قتحم لصوص مجهولون احد المنازل ببلدة الناصرة بمحافظة القطيف مساء أول أمس باشهار السلاح في وجه شقيق صاحب المنزل عندما ذهب لزيارته . وتعود التفاصيل عندما اكتشف المواطن عبدالاله أعبيد وجود كسر في الباب الداخلي للمنزل، وكذلك أقفال الغرف المغلقة وباستطلاع الأمر تبين قيام اللصوص بكسره والدخول منه . وأكد انه اثناء دخول شقيقه الى المنزل قام احد اللصوص الملثمين باشهار سلاح في وجهه وتهديده بالقتل. وبعدها بلحظات خرج اللص الاخر يحمل بعض الأشياء الخاصة بالمنزل وهما يشهران السلاح أمامه وفرا هاربين. وذكر صاحب المنزل ان اللصوص أحدثوا أضراراً جسيمة بالمنزل، وقاموا بسرقة جواز سفر و جوال ولاب توب و هارد ديسك يحتوي على العديد من الصور الشخصية، وبعض المجوهرات والساعات، ومبلغ مالي.
وألمح أعبيد إلى ان استغلال بعض اللصوص خروج الأسر وخلو المنازل للقيام بأعمال شغب وسرقة قد تزايد مؤخرا ووقعت العديد من حوادث السرقة والسطو على المنازل والتي تعرض حياة الاهالي وممتلكاتهم للخطر .

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

العناية الإلهية تنقذ شخصين من الموت بطريق الرياض- القطيف


أنقذت العناية الإلهية مواطنين من الموت ، حيث لحقت بهما إصابات بالغة وكسور إثر حادثي انقلاب متفرقين أمس الأول بطريق الرياض- القطيف. وتعود تفاصيل الحادث الأول حيث فقد السائق السيطرة على السيارة التي يقودها مما أدى إلى انحرافها عن مسارها وانقلابها عدة مرات ونتج عن الحادث تلفيات كبيرة في السيارة، واصيب الشاب باصابات متفرقة . وقد باشرت الدوريات المرورية الحادث على الفور .
كما وقع حادث بنفس الطريق حيث أصيب شاب بإصابات متفرقة نتيجة السرعة الزائدة والتي ادت إلى انقلاب السيارة أكثر من مرة مما نتج عنه إصابة الشاب وتلفيات كبيرة في السيارة وتم نقل المصاب لمستوصف خاص لتلقي الإسعافات الأولية اللازمة وبعدها تم نقله لمستشفى القطيف المركزي. وأكد شهود عيان ان السرعة الزائدة هي السبب الرئيسي وراء وقوع الحادثين. وأوضح مدير مرور محافظة القطيف العقيد متعب بن قويد إن اغلب الحوادث التي تقع على نفس الطريق نتيجة للسرعة الزائدة، . مشيرا إلى لجنة من المرور وبلدية المحافظة قامت بدراسة الموقع من قبل ووضع مطبات للحد من الحوادث الخطيرة فيه.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

القطيف تغرق في أمطار البارحة

غرقت البارحة القطيف في مياه الأمطار التي اجتاحتها , حيث سقطت أمطار غزيرة البارحة استغرقت زهاء الأربع ساعات , غرقت بعدها شوارع القطيف جراء ذلك .
وهبت فرق الشفط بالبلديات منذ البارحة لشفط مياه الأمطار التي أغرقت الشوارع , حيث وضح جليا أنه لا يوجد في المنطقة شبكة تصريف الأمطار .
يذكر أن الأرصاد الجوية تتوقع هطول أمطار على المنطقة الشرقية وأن حالة الطقس خلال الأسبوعين القادمين ستكون غائمة مع احتمالية نزول كميات من الأمطار الخفيفة مع تكون سحب كثيفة مما يؤدي لانخفاض بسيط في درجة الحرارة، وتكون درجات الحرارة أثناء النهار ما بين 20 ـ 24 درجة مئوية والليل 12 ـ 16 درجة مئوية.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

«ورّاق الحـــب» تفوز بجـائزة نجيب محفوظ

فاز الروائي السوري خليل صويلح بجائزة نجيب محفوظ التي ينظمها قسم النشر في الجامعة مساء أمس الأول في دورتها الـ14 عن روايته ''وراق الحب''. 

ورأت لجنة تحكيم الجائزة حسب التقرير الذي كتبته عن الرواية واستحقاقها لهذه الجائزة لأنها ''تنفذ بحذاقة إلى ماهية فعل الكتابة ذاته من خلال تضمينها وتوظيفها لجمع من النصوص التي تتواصل وتتعارض معها في نفس الوقت''. 

واعتبرت أن ''الرواية ذكية ومؤلفها بارع في القص فهو يجيد فن الاستطراد والتناص دون ان يفقد بوصلة السرد''. وشكر الروائي خليل صالح الذي حضر إلى القاهرة لتسلم جائزته اللجنة التي اختارت عمله الأدبي لمنحه هذه الجائزة. 

وبدأ الروائي السوري خليل صويلح المولود في مدينة الحسكة السورية العام 1959 حياته شاعرا، وكانت رواية ''وراق الحب'' الفائزة بهذه الجائزة أول رواياته حيث صدرت في العام .2002

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

انتشرت في محافظة القطيف سريعاً
شائعة تسديد المخالفات «مجاناً» تسبب زحام الصرافات وتؤخر مرضى 

تسببت شائعة تسديد المخالفات مجانا والتي حُددت كحد أقصى مع انتهاء الساعة ال12 من فجر أمس في تأخر والد فاطمة 6 أعوام عن سحب مبلغ مالي لغرض دفعه لعلاجها في احد المستشفيات الخاصة، وقال الأب ل"الرياض" إن أكثر شيء أدهشني هو أنه كلما اتجهت لصراف وجدت أمامه عشرات الشبان المنتظرين لدورهم.

وشهدت صرافات البنوك في محافظة القطيف مساء أول من أمس زحاما أعاد إلى الأذهان أيام الاكتتابات التي انتهت بعد أن أدخلت البنوك الاكتتاب عبر مواقعها الالكترونية.
 وتعود التفاصيل إلى شائعة أطلقها مجهولون على الانترنت، وتقضي بأن من عليه مخالفات مرورية يعفى من استحقاقها المالي، شرط أن يدخل رقم الحاسب الآلي الخاص ببطاقة الأحوال قبل الساعة 12 ليلا، وعلى رغم إخبار رجال أمن بعدم صحة الإشاعة، إلا أن شبانا تواجدوا أمام الصرافات مسببين زحامات كبيرة مع إصرارهم على المحاولة ظنا منهم أن الإشاعة صحيحة، ما سبب مضايقات لأناس أرادوا أن يستخدموا الصراف الآلي لغرض سحب المال.

وعن الشائعة قال رجل أمن تواجد أمام أحد الصرافات "ليس هناك أي تعليمات وصلتنا حول المخالفات"، مشددا على أن ما يفعله الشبان مجرد إهدار للوقت، وأضاف "لا نستطيع أن نمنع أحدا من استخدام الصراف، إلا أننا أوضحنا للجميع بأن مسألة الإعفاء من رسوم المخالفات ليست بصحيحة".
 من جانب آخر توجه شبان إلى مقر مرور محافظة القطيف، وقال حسين الصادق "سألنا المسؤولين هناك، فأجابونا بأن كل ذلك غير صحيح، وأن لا تعليمات لديهم حول ذلك".

يشار إلى أن الشائعة انتشرت سريعا، إذ شملت كل مناطق المحافظة من مدينة صفوى شمالا، مرورا ببلدة العوامية حتى مدينة سيهات جنوبا، ومن جزيرة تاروت شرقا، مرورا بمدينة القطيف وبلدتي البحاري والقديم وأم الحمام والخويلدية حتى بلدة الأوجام غربا.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*الضباب يغطي سماء القصيم ويؤخر الرحلات الجوية في عرعر*


غطت سماء عرعر فجر أمس موجة ضباب أدت لتدني الرؤية الأفقية واستمرت نحو أربع ساعات وتفاعلت الدوريات الأمنية والمرور لضبط الحركة المرورية مع التغيرات الجوية . وأشار الراصد الجوي بمطار عرعر بدر بن فهد الشمري بأن الضباب أدى إلى انخفاض في مستوى الرؤية الأفقية أقل من 300 متر ، صاحبه درجة حرارة وصلت إلى ( 6 ) درجات مئوية وأضاف أنه بدأ التحسن في الرؤية الأفقية في الساعة التاسعة من صباح يوم أمس . من جانبه أكد ل " الرياض " رافع بن فريح العنزي مسؤول العلاقات العامة في مطار عرعر بأن الرحلة القادمة من مطار الملك خالد بالرياض والمتوقع وصولها عند الساعة الثامنة وخمس وأربعين دقيقة تأخر وصولها لمطار مدينة عرعر بسبب الأحوال الجوية . كما تعرضت منطقة القصيم يوم أمس لموجة ضباب كثيف في ساعات الصباح الباكر أدت لتدني الرؤية الأفقية واضطر قائدو السيارات للسير باستخدام مصابيح مركباتهم في الوقت الذي انتشرت فيه الدوريات المرورية والأمنية ودوريات امن الطرق لضبط الحركة المرورية في طرق وشوارع المنطقة خلال فترة الضباب والذي تزامنت مع ذروة الحركة المرورية الصباحية في عموم محافظات منطقة القصيم.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

استخراج مسمار من قلب طفل

أجريت عملية جراحية ناجحة بالقلب لطفل عمره 14 عاما أصيب بمسمار طوله 10 سم انطلق من مطرقة وأصاب الطفل في الصدر في الجهة اليسرى، وبعد عمل الأشعة والموجات الصوتية ثبت أن المسمار قد استقر داخل البطين الأيسر للقلب وأصاب الصمام الميترالي بتهتكات شديدة مما أدى الى ارتجاج شديد بالصمام وفشل في وظائف القلب. 
تم إجراء جراحة قلب مفتوح لاستخراج المسمار واستبدال الصمام الميترالي وتكللت العملية بالنجاح التي أجراها الدكتور محمد عادل استشاري جراحة القلب في المستشفى السعودي الألماني بجدة الذي صرّح بأنّ العناية الإلهية هي التي أنقذت الطفل.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

القطيف تفقد أحد معلميها البارزين

فقد القطاع التربوي في القطيف أحد المعلمين البارزين في المحافظة حيث غيب الموت ابراهيم بن عبدالله آل صفوان معلم مجمع الخليل بن احمد التعليمي بالقطيف من أهالي سنابس بالقطيف الاربعاء الماضي بعد خدمة استمرت لأكثر من 35 عاما قضاها في خدمة العمل التربوي معلما لمادة العلوم وخبيرا في اعمال الحاسب الآلي.
واوضح مدير مجمع الخليل بن أحمد التعليمي بالقطيف عيسى بن عبدالرحمن الحمدان ان موت المعلم ابراهيم بن عبدالله آل صفوان كان صدمة لجميع الزملاء في المجمع كونه أحد المعلمين المتميزين في مادته العلمية وفي اخلاقة الراقية وشارك في منجزات المجمع منذ افتتاحه، رحم الله الفقيد واسكنه فسيح جناته وألهم أبناءه وأقرباءه الصبر والسلوان.

----------


## ابو طارق

*اصبحت  الاخبار  اليومية * 

*زاد  يومي  نتزود به  وانا* 

*شخصيا اصبحت اهتم بالاخبار* 

*الداخلية  مثل اي  مواطن سعودي* 

*لان لي  اقرباء  وانسباء  واصدقاء واحباء* 

*احب ان اتابع  كل ما يحصل داخل المملكة* 

*تشكرووو ا  اعزائي  على  اضافة هذة الفقرة* 

*للمنتدى * 

*مع كل تقدير  لابنتي  العزيزة * 

* شمعة  تحترق* 

*وللاستاذ  الغالي * 

*شبكة الناصرة* 

*للجهد الذي يبذلونه في  سبيل ايصال الاخبار  لنا* 


*مع كامل  تحياتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

حريق ضخم بأحد محلات المفروشات بالطائف 

حريق ضخم بأحد محلات المفروشات بمنطقة الحوية بالطائف وفرق الدفاع المدني تباشر عمليات إخماد الحريق وقد غطى الحوية بالدخان فيما لم يكشف بعد عن أسباب الحريق

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

"كوكا كولا" تلحق بـ "بيبسي" وترفع أسعار منتجاتها 50% ابتداء من اليوم


قررت شركة كوكا كولا أمس اللحاق بشركة "بيبسي" لترفع أسعار منتجاتها بنسبة50% اعتبارا من اليوم الأحد، إلا أن الكثير من مراكز البيع التجارية استقبلت القرار الجديد وبدأت في تطبيقه منذ عصر أمس. 
وأكد ممثل كوكا كولا في السعودية عبدالله العراك والتي تملك شركته حصة 15 % من حجم سوق المشروبات الغازية أن "الأسعار الجديدة سترسل إلى كافة مدن وقرى المملكة".
وأوضح العراك "أن الشركة كانت أمام خيارين إما الاستمرار في البيع بالأسعار القديمة وهو ما يعني خسائر كبرى وفادحة أو رفع السعر ليقترب من المستويات العادلة مقارنة بدول العالم لضمان استمرار العمل والإنتاج"، مشيرا إلى "أن استمرارها بالأسعار القديمة على مدى 33 عاما".
ولفت العراك إلى "أن الشركة سبق وأن أغلقت عددا كبيرا من مستودعاتها ثم خفضت من حجم موازنتها واستمرت في خفض النفقات للتعاطي مع كافة العوامل التضخمية المؤثرة والتي بدأت آثارها السلبية يوما بعد يوم"
وضرب العراك مثلا بالأسعار في عدد من الدول قائلا: "تباع علبة الكوكاكولا في فلسطين بما يعادل 3 ريالات وفي الهند بـ2.3 ريال وفي باكستان 1.70 ريال وفي سوريا بـ1.90 وفي الأردن بما يوازي 1.61 ريال وفي السودان بريالين.
وقال إن الأسعار زادت بسبب تكلفة مدخلات الإنتاج من الألمنيوم والبلاستيك وأجور العمالة وارتفاع قيم الإيجارات وكلفة النقل والتأمين بالإضافة إلى ارتفاع أسعار مركزات الكوكا من الشركة الأم بعد اعتمادها على الأسعار العالمية بعد أن كانت الأسعار تفضيلية لمنتجي أسواق المملكة".
وحول عدم إبلاغ وزارة التجارة بقرار الشركة قال العراك"لا يوجد شيء نخفيه ومستعدون لكشف كل الأمور للوزارة أو للإعلام". 
مؤكدا أن الزيادة الأخيرة ستذهب مباشرة للإنفاق على استعادة المراكز التي فقدتها ولدعم الخطط التوسعية المستقبلية وللتدريب والتوظيف".
من جانب آخر قدمت شركة بيبسي مبررات رفع أسعار منتجاتها لوزارة التجارة حسب تأكيدات مسؤولي الشركة صباح أمس فيما تستعد الوزارة لإصدار بيان إعلامي خلال اليومين المقبلين تتناول فيه مبررات زيادة أسعار المشروبات الغازية في المملكة.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

منظمة الصحة العالمية تؤيد نتائج تاميفلو 


اقرت منظمة الصحة العالمية نتائج بأنه لا يوجد دليل واضح على ان عقار تاميفلو المضاد للفيروسات يمنع مضاعفات مثل الالتهاب الرئوي بين اشخاص اصحاء مصابين بالانفلونزا الموسمية.
لكن منظمة الصحة مازالت مستمرة في التوصية باستخدام تاميفلو TAMIFLU الذي تنتجه شركة صناعة الادوية السويسرية "روش" في علاج المصابين بشكل منفصل بفيروس اتش1 ان1 على الفور وكذلك الاشخاص العرضة بشكل كبير للمضاعفات او الذين تستمر الاعراض لديهم لمدة ثلاثة أيام او اذا تدهورت حالتهم.
كما قالت منظمة الصحة العالمية في بيان اسبوعي ان وباء الانفلونزا بلغ ذروته في امريكا الشمالية ومعظم اوروبا الغربية باستثناء فرنسا ويحتمل روسيا ايضا.
وفي تحديث اسبوعي قالت المنظمة ان انتشار انفلونزا الخنازير مازال في ارتفاع في اليابان وكذلك في هونج كونج وتايوان.
ووجدت مراجعة محدثة عن نتائج التجارب السريرية السابقة لعقار تاميفلو من باحثين من مؤسسة "كوشرين ريفيو" والتي نشرتها دورية "بريتيش ميدكال جورنال" British Medical Journal يوم الثلاثاء انه لا توجد معلومات كافية لمعرفة ما اذا كان العقار يحد من مضاعفات انفلونزا لدى مرضى اصحاء .
وقال المتحدث باسم منظمة الصحة العالمية جريجوري هاتل "لن نأخذ نتائج من استنتاجات كوشرين هذه فيما يتعلق بالانفلونزا الموسمية".
وقامت حكومات في كل انحاء العالم بتخزين كميات من عقار تاميفلو لمكافحة انفلونزا الخنازير. وظهر فيروس "اتش1 ان1" في ابريل نيسان وبدأ في الانتشار كوباء انفلونزا وهو ما أودى بحياة 9596 شخصا على الاقل كما جاء في اخر تحديث للمنظمة.
وقال هارتل انه في سياق وباء "اتش1 ان1" ان "هناك جزءا كبيرا من دليل يتزايد يشير الى ان عقار تاميفلو فعال في خفض و/أو منع المرض الحاد أو حتى الوفاة".
وهذا بشكل رئيسي بين الاشخاص العرضة بشكل اكبر للتأثر بفيروس "اتش1 ان1" وفقا للظروف الطبية التي يجري التركيز عليها مثل الربو أو بين المصابين بمرض حاد.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

كثرة الملح تسبب السكتة والجلطة

يفيدنا الباحثون في مستشفى جامعة برن، في قسم الطب السريري والاختباري، أن الافراط في أكل الملح قد يكون له تداعيات صحية خطر، كما الاصابة بالسكتة القلبية أم الجلطة الدماغية. لا بل يوجد صلة وصل قوية بين أكل الملح والاصابة بأمراض الأوعية القلبية وما يشتق منها ن انعكاسات سلبية، قد تودي أحياناً بحياة المهملين في مراقبة نظامهم الغذائي دورياً.

علاوة على مسح نتائج أحدث الدراسات المتعلقة برسم صلة الوصل، المذكورة في أعلى المقال، فان الدراسة السويسرية طالت آلاف المتطوعين المصابين بأمراض في الأوعية القلبية عن طريق متابعة ما هو متاح أم محظور عليهم صحياً، طوال ثلاث سنوات. هذا ويستنتج الباحثون أن أكل 5 غرام من الملح الاضافي، مقارنة بالمستوى المنصوح به من قبل خبراء منظمة الصحة الدولية الذي يرسو بدوره عند 5 غرام يومياً، يزيد خطر الاصابة بالجلطة بنسبة 23 في المئة وخطر الاصابة بالسكتة القلبية بنسبة 17 في المئة.

في أي حال، فان معدل استهلاك الملح يومياً، في العالم الغربي، لكل شخص، يرسو "طبيعياً" عند 10 غرام على الأقل! لكن نظراً للدراسة السويسرية فانه من الأفضل قطع نسبة الاستهلاك اليومي الفردي للملح 50 في المئة. ما يعني أن استعمال كميات أقل من الملح، أثناء الطبخ، أفضل وسيلة لتجنب مفاجآت صحية مستقبلية. بالطبع، يمكن اتباع طريقة الطبخ الصحية هذه عن طريق تقليل كمية الملح المستخدمة للطبخ(أم المرشوشة على الأطعمة الجاهزة المقلية أم المشوية كما اللحمة) بصورة تدريجية كي يتعود الجسم على برنامج غذائي جديد، قليل الملح.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مسنة في الـ98 تخنق رفيقتها ذات المئة عام 

وجهت إلى امرأة في الـ98 من العمر تهمة خنق رفيقتها في الغرفة البالغة من العمر 100 سنة في دار رعاية المسنين بمدينة دارتماوث في ولاية ماساشوستس الأميركية. ونقلت محطة "دبليو سي في بي تي في" الأمريكية عن المدعين العامين في مقاطعة بريستول الأميركية قولهم إن هيئة محلفين عليا أدانت لورا لاندكويست بجريمة قتل من الدرجة الثانية على خلفية وفاة إليزابيث بارو في 24 سبتمبر الماضي.
وعثر على بارو ميتة في سريرها ورأسها في كيس بلاستيكي، وأظهر تشريح جثتها أنها توفيت بسبب الخنق اليدوي والاختناق. وقال المدعي سامويل ساتر "أظهر التحقيق أن السيدة لاندكويست تصرفت بعدائية مع السيدة بارو ظناً منها أن الأخيرة تأخذ منها الغرفة التي تتشاركانها". وأضاف أن "السيدة لاندكويست قالت قبل الإقدام على فعلتها بأنها ستضع سرير السيدة بارو قرب النافذة لأنها ستعيش أكثر منها".

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عقار تجريبي يقتل الخلايا الجذعية لسرطان الثدي  

قال باحثون أمريكيون أمس إن عقارا تجريبيا اتسم بفعالية في قتل الخلايا الجذعية لسرطان الثدي وهو نوع من الخلايا الرئيسية في الإصابة بالسرطان تقاوم العلاج الكيماوي.
وأظهرت دراسات على حيوانات ونساء مصابات بسرطان متقدم بالثدي أن المركب التجريبي (إم كيه – 0752) والذي تطوره شركة "ميرك آند كو" كان قادرا على قتل الخلايا الجذعية لهذا السرطان والتي تبقى في الثدي بعد العلاج الكيماوي.
ومازال الباحثون يحاولون فهم الدور الذي تلعبه الخلايا الجذعية للسرطان في المساعدة في الإصابة بأنواع مختلفة من السرطان.
وقالت الدكتورة جيني تشانج من كلية طب بايلور والتي قدمت نتائجها خلال جلسة نقاشية عن سرطان الثدي نظمتها الرابطة الأمريكية لبحوث السرطان في سان انطونيو "هذه الخلايا مختلفة عن الورم. فهي تقاوم العلاج. وتنمو مجددا. وتسبب انتكاسة وانتشارا للسرطان".

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الشهادات المرضية الكاذبة.. ظاهرة سلبية توارثها الموظفون تربويات يؤكدن وجود الظاهرة وأمهات يشكون عواقبها 

تمثل الإجازة المرضية للموظفين والموظفات حقاً طبيعياً يكفله النظام للموظف, ولكن هناك الكثير يسيئ استخدام هذا الحق من خلال التمارض وتمكنهم من الحصول على شهادات طبية كاذبة ومخالفة للواقع. 
حتى إن بعض المتمارضين يسعون للحصول على شهادات طبية من دول مجاورة وتتجاوز إجازتهم فيها أحيانا الثلاثين يوما.
والحقيقة أن هناك مؤسسـات كثيرة لا تحتمل طبيعة عملها مثل تلك التصرفات ويكـون لغياب الموظف خاصة لمدد طويلة أثر سلبي كبير على العـمل وتعتبر المؤسسـات التعليمية على سبيل المثـال من تلك التي يكون لغيـاب منسوبيهـا أثر كبير على عملها. 
حيث لا يمكن أن يعوض غياب المعلم معلم آخر لتغطية المنهج بالسرعة المطلوبة , وتعتمد المدارس عادة على ما يسمى بمعلم الانتظار لسد الفراغ الحاصل ليس إلا, رغم التوجيهات الصريحة بإعطاء الطلبة والطالبات ما يحقق لهم الفائدة العلمية خلال حصص الانتظار. 
وحول ذلك تقول مديرة المدرسة "ف. ش" اعتماد الموظف خاصة المعلم على الواسطة في الحصول على الإجازة المرضيـة وغيابـه يـؤدي إلى التدني في مستوى التحصيل الدراسي للطالب، كذلك الإخلال بالنظام المدرسـي وضعف القدوة في المعلم. وانتقدت مشرفة الإدارة المدرسية "ص. ع" هذا الأسلوب وقالت: يجب الحد من ظاهرة كثرة "الإجازات المرضية" لأنها تتسبب في مشاكل لا حصر لها داخل النظام المدرسي وإخلال في جدول الحصص. 
وأضافت أن تكرار الإجازات المرضية يؤثر سلبا على المنهج ويقلل من استيعاب الطالب ويضعف القدرة على مواكبة الأساليب التعليمية الحديثة.
وتؤكد المشرفة التربوية مسفرة العسيري أن الإجازة المرضية من الحقوق التي كفلها النظام للموظف متى ما دعت الحاجة إليها، مضيفة نحن نؤمن بأن هناك موظفين يستحقون الإجازات المرضية ولا ننكر ذلك، ولكن في المقابل نعاني من بعض الإجازات المرضية التي يحصل عليها بعض الموظفين للأسف الشديد بطرق ملتوية والتي ينعكس تأثيرها سلبا على رسالة المعلم السامية فتعيق مواطن الإبداع والتفوق لدى الطالب.
و يقول طبيب "تحتفظ الوطن باسمه": الإجازة المرضية حق لكل موظف في الدولة ، ولكن في وقتنا هذا تحولت هذه الإجازات إلى مشكلة يصعب علاجها بسبب التدخلات الخارجية والمحسوبية.
وبصراحة شديدة بعض الإجازات المرضية لابد أن يطلق عليها مسميات أخرى مثل "الإجازة الوهمية" أو "الإجازة التمارضية".
وتطالب"أم خالد"ربة منزل:بضرورة التدقيق في أمر الإجازات المرضية وبخاصة الصادرة من الخارج والتشديد من قبل وزارة الصحة على المستشفيات والمراكز الصحية والمستوصفات الخاصة بعدم التلاعب في الإجازات والانسياق وراء ألاعيب بعض الموظفين. وتضيف أم خالد أنها عانت من هذا الأمر وهو تكرار الغياب لمعلم ابنها في المرحلة المتوسطة، وما سببه من مشاكل لابنها سواء في تدريسه، أو في انضباطه لأداء واجباته المنزليـة.
وقالت مرشدة طلابية في إحدى المدارس الثانوية: إن غياب المعلمة والإجازات المرضية التي قد تحصل عليها تساهم في انتشار التسيب داخل المدرسة، وهذه الظاهرة تحتاج منا إلى وقفة حازمة حيالها حتى نتمكن من الحد منها.
وأضافت أن على الرئيس المباشر للموظف التأكد من مصداقية هذه الإجازة وهل يستحقها أم إن الإهمال وعدم الشعور بالمسؤولية هما الدافع لهذه الإجازة؟.
وحول تجربتها مع هذا النوع من الإجازات لم تنف المعلمة "س. ت" أنها اضطرت إلى اللجوء للإجازة المرضية بسبب مرض والدتها خارج المنطقة التي عينت فيها، وعدم موافقة مديرة المدرسة على منحها إجازة، بالرغم من تبريرها لطلب تلك الإجازة.
وعن مشروعية بعض الإجازات التي يحصل عليها الموظف بدون وجه حق قالت مشرفة التربية الإسلامية "عائشة العازمي" الإجازة المرضية يحصل عليها المريض عند مرضه وعدم قدرته على أداء عمله ،أما بعض الإجازات التي تعطى للموظف بدون وجه حق أو عن طريق الواسطـة فـهي محرمة من الناحيـة الشرعيـة، و شتان مابين المرض والتمارض. 
وأضافت العازمي: أن حصـول الموظف على الإجازة المرضية يرجع إلى ذمته وإخلاصه في أداء رسالته، كذلك الطبيب له كلمة الفصل في ما إذا كان هذا الشخص يستحق الإجازة أم لا.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

يوم مفتوح للفرح 

حددت وزارة التربية والتعليم برنامج الاحتفاء بشفاء وعودة ولي العهد نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء وزير الدفاع والطيران والمفتش العام صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود سالماً غانماً إلى أرض الوطن، الذي يجري يوم غد بكافة مدارس المملكة "بنين وبنات".
ودعت الوزارة مديري المدارس إلى تخصيص الحصتين الأولى والثانية من الدوام المدرسي يوم غد، لمشاركة جميع الطلاب في الاحتفاء بهذه المناسبة لإبراز مشاعرهم الوطنية والتعبير عن تلاحمهم مع القيادة من خلال بعض الأنشطة المدرسية، ومنها تقديم موضوعات مناسبة في الإذاعة المدرسية وإلقاء قصائد شعرية ترحيبية بعودة سمو ولي العهد وإعداد النشرات والصحف الحائطية الاحتفائية الملائمة بهذه المناسبة وإقامة معرض طلابي تشارك فيه جميع مجالات النشاط بمناسبة عودة سمو ولي العهد.
وأكدت إدارة التربية والتعليم بمنطقة الرياض في تعميم وجهه مساعد المدير العام للشؤون التعليمية الدكتور محمد بن عبدالعزيز السديري إلى جميع مديري المدارس على أهمية تنفيذ البرنامج المخصص، والرفع بتقرير مفصل لمكاتب التربية والتعليم التي تتبع لها المدارس لاختيار البرنامج المميز وتكريم أصحابه وطباعته وإهدائه لصاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود.
من جانب آخر، استعدت مدارس منطقة الرياض للاحتفال بعودة ولي العهد بعد رحلته العلاجية خارج أرض الوطن عبر مناشط مختلفة تعبر عن الفرحة بالإضافة إلى السعي لتأصيل حب الوطن وقادته في نفوس الطلاب من خلال أنشطة ومسابقات وطنية.
وبيّن عدد من المعلمين أنهم تلقوا سيلاً من الأسئلة من طلابهم داخل الصفوف، عن عودة ولي العهد إلى أرض الوطن، بعد أن شاهدوا عددا من العبارات الترحيبية في الشوارع الرئيسة بالرياض، وسمعوا قصائد وأناشيد وطنية في القنوات التلفزيونية نسجت بهذه المناسبة، وشاهدوا القنوات التلفزيونية وهي تنقل وصوله إلى أرض الوطن.
وفي جدة تحتفل مدارس المحافظة بعودة ولي العهد حيث أكد مدير عام التربية والتعليم بجدة عبد الله بن أحمد الثقفي على جميع إدارات المدارس بتخصيص الحصتين الأولى والثانية من برنامجها الدراسي ليوم غد للاحتفاء بهذه المناسبة الغالية من خلال إعداد النشرات والصحف الحائطية التي تتلاءم مع هذه المناسبة وإقامة معرض طلابي تشارك فيه جميع مجالات النشاط بالمدارس وتحفيز الطلاب على المشاركة في المسابقة التي تنظمها الوزارة خصيصا لهذه المناسبة وتوظيف موضوعات وبرامج الإذاعة المدرسية للحديث عن عودة الأمير سلطان ومنجزاته وإسهاماته في تنمية ورخاء الوطن والمواطن .
وفي الطائف أكد مدير عام التربية والتعليم بمحافظة الطائف محمد بن سعيد أبو رأس بأنه تم وضع خطة لتفعيل البرنامج تتضمن إشراف مباشر من المشرفين التربويين ومديري المدارس والمعلمين وستقوم كل مدرسة برفع تقرير عما تم تنفيذه مرفقا به الأعمال ليتم رفعها للوزارة ليتم تكريم أفضل الأعمال وطباعتها وإهدائها لسموه الكريم.
إلى ذلك أقرت الإدارة العامة للتربية والتعليم في منطقة عسير توظيف برامج الإذاعة المدرسية التي يتم تنفيذها خلال برنامج الاصطفاف الصباحي لمناسبة عودة صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن عبدالعزيز ولي العهد نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء وزير الدفاع والطيران والمفتش العام.
وقال مدير عام التربية والتعليم في المنطقة الدكتور عبدالرحمن بن محمد فصيل إن هذه الخطوة تأتي ضمن عدة مناشط تسعى الإدارة من خلالها إلى تعريف النشىء بسيرة سمو ولي العهد وأبرز محطات حياته وجهوده الموفقة لخدمة دينه ووطنه وأمته فضلا عن كون ما سيقدم تعبيراً عما يكنه طلاب منطقة عسير الذين يتجاوز عددهم 81 ألف طالب من حب وولاء للقيادة الرشيدة .
وأشار فيصل إلى أنه سيتم توظيف حصص التربية الفنية والإنشاء وبرامج الأنشطة الطلابية لتجسيد مشاعر الطلاب وترجمة أحاسيسهم بهذه المناسبة الغالية إضافة إلى رصد مشاعر المواطنين والمقيمين من خلال تلك المناشط. وأضاف أن الفعاليات سيتم تنفيذها على مدى الأسبوع الجاري وفي كافة مدارس المنطقة بمراحلها الثلاث.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

زوجـان أمـريـكـيـان يـنـجـبـان 19 طـفـلا

انجب زوجان أمريكيان من ولاية أركنساس الأمريكية طفلهما التاسع عشر أمس الأول وقال موقع "بيبول دوت كوم" إن الأم وتدعى ميشائيل داجار -42 عاما- وضعت ابنتها جوسي برووكلي قبل موعد الولادة العادي بثلاثة أشهر. 
وقرر الأطباء إجراء ولادة قيصرية للأم بعد شكواها من وجود حصيات بالمرارة. ولم يزد وزن الطفلة الصغيرة عند ولادتها على 623 جراما فيما اعلنت المستشفى أن الأم والمولودة في حالة صحية جيدة. وكانت داجار المتزوجة من جيم بوب -44 سنة- منذ 25عاما ولدت في ديسمبر 2008 ابنتها رقم 18. ويبلغ أكبر أبناء العائلة من العمر 21 عاما، وتسكن العائلة في بيت كبير ببلدة تونيتاون.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عيادات أسنان محمولة في مدارس البنات

بدأت إدارة التربية والتعليم للبنات بمنطقة حائل ممثلة في إدارة الإشراف الطبي وبالتنسيق مع الشؤون الصحية في المنطقة « مركز الأسنان» تطبيق برنامج عيادات الأسنان المحمولة في المدارس. وأوضحت مديرة إدارة الإشراف الطبي نمشة السعيد أن هذه الجولة الطبية تشمل مدارس المرحلة الابتدائية بالمنطقة وتستمر طوال العام الدراسي حيث سيتم خلالها إجراء بعض الفحوصات على أسنان الطالبات في الصفوف المبكرة واتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة بشكل فوري إلى جانب تطبيق مادة الفلورايد والحشوات الوقائية متمنية أن يوفق الفريق الطبي في هذه المهمة.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

فك لغز جثة « بئر الوقباء» والايقاع بالجاني
المخدرات قادت الجاني للتخطيط الاجرامي 

تمكنت شرطة محافظة حفر الباطن من فك لغز اختفاء شاب مقيم يبلغ من العمر 27عاما عثر على جثته داخل إحدى آبار « الوقباء «حيث تلقت شرطة المحافظة بلاغاً من شقيق المجني عليه مساء يوم 18ذي الحجة يفيد اختفاء شقيقه منذ 3 ايام .
وعلى الفور تم تشكيل فريقي عمل احدهما للتحريات والبحث بقيادة الرائد فريح العنزي والآخر للتحقيقات بقيادة النقيب محمد الشهراني وإشراف مدير شرطة محافظة حفر الباطن العقيد ضيف الله جزاع العتيبي بمتابعة من مدير شرطة المنطقة الشرقية اللواء سعد بن مصلح الثبيتي . وتبين من خلال تحريات الفريقين أن المقيم المجني عليه على علاقة متوترة بمواطن 27عاما وباستدعائه وإجراء التحقيقات الموسعة والمكثفة معه أقر لجهة التحقيقات انه قام باستدعاء المجني عليه من اجل التفاهم حول مشكلة بينهما تتعلق بالمخدرات ، وحضر خطة لقتل المجني عليه واخفاء جثته .
حيث قام باصطحاب المجني عليه الى منطقة بريه وغدر به ولقنه عدة طعنات بواسطة سكين بالبطن ومن ثم دفعه في بئر ماء مهجور ة , ولاذ بالفرار بعد التخلص من أداة الجريمة بذات البئر ، وذلك تم في يوم التغيب عن منزله الأربعاء 15/12 . واتخذت الجهات المختصة الأجراءات اللازمة وتم تصديق اعترافه شرعاً من المحكمة العامة , وتم إيقافه للتحقيق .

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*خبر طازج في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية..*

*نرحب بعودة المشرفة المتألقة ملكة سبأ ..*

*وندعوا الجميع لترحيب بها على الرابط التالي ..*

*ناس عزيزه والمعزه لهم غير*

*كل المودة*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*اكتفي بهذا القدر من الاخبار ..*

*يعطيك العافيه خيتي شموع ..*

*كل المودة*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*مشكورين على المجهود الجميل* 
*الله يعطيك الف العافية*

----------


## MOONY

يعطيك الله ألف عافيه
 شبوكه على التغطية الأخباريه 
تحياتي لك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يسلمووو شبووك

بصراحه ماقصرت كفيت ووفيت  :bigsmile: 

عساك عالقوه .. وبننتظرأخبارك كل يوم  :clap:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حساا سه ..

يسلموو حبيبتي عالمتابعه

دووم ان شالله معانا ولا ننحرم من هالطله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طارق ..

واصبح حضورك اليومي زاد لنا

ومصدر عطاء وطاقه للإستمرار

لاحرمنا الله من اطلالتك وعطائك الباذخ

ودمت لنا بصحه وعافيه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هدوء الغرام ..

يعافيك ويسلمك

كل الشكر لحضورك

لاحرمنا تواصلك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مووني ..

نيابه عن شبكه  :bigsmile:  الله يعافيك ويسلمك

تدوم لنا متابعتك وهالطله الحلوه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الدفاع المدني ينقذ 31 شخصاً احتجزتهم المياه
أمطار الشرقية تتسبب في وقوع 56 حادثاً مرورياً وإصابة 3 أشخاص


تسببت الأمطار التي هطلت على المنطقة الشرقية يوم أمس إلى وقوع 56 حادثاً مرورياً وإصابة 3 أشخاص في إصابات بسيطة، وذلك منذ بداية هطول الأمطار وحتى الساعة العاشرة من صباح هذا اليوم، فيما تم إنقاذ 31 حالة احتجزتهم المياه في نفق الدمام، بالإضافة إلى انقطاع الكهرباء في بعض الأحياء بالدمام بسبب الالتماس الكهربائي. 


وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي لإدارة المرور بالمنطقة الشرقية الرائد علي الزهراني  أن الأمطار التي هطلت على المنطقة سجلت 56 حادثاً مرورياً وإصابة ثلاثة أشخاص في كل من الدمام والخبر والظهران وذلك من بداية هطول الأمطار حتى الساعة العاشرة من صباح اليوم، ودعا المواطنين إلى توخي الحذر أثناء سقوط الأمطار والبعد عن أماكن تجمع المياه.


من جانبه ذكر الناطق الإعلامي لمديرية الدفاع المدني بالمنطقة الشرقية المقدم منصور بن محمد الدوسري أن فرق الدفاع المدني تمكنت من إنقاذ 31 شخصاً احتجزتهم مياه الأمطار في نفق الملك فهد تقاطع  شارع الأمير نايف، حيث وجدت فرق الدفاع المدني 4 سيارات عالقة نتيجة ارتفاع منسوب المياه إحداها حافلة تابعة للخطوط الجوية السعودية تقل 25 مضيفة وحافلة أخرى كانت تقل شخصين وسيارة يستقلها سائق والرابعة سيدان كان بداخلها 4 أشخاص، وقد قامت فرق الدفاع المدني بسحب السيارات وإخراجها من النفق دون وقوع إصابات، فيما حذر الدفاع المدني عموم المواطنين والمقيمين بتوخي الحذر أثناء قيادة السيارات داخل المدن وعلى الطرق الرئيسية بما فيها الأنفاق خاصة أثناء انهمار كميات غزيرة من الأمطار.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تم إعلان البلاغ الطبي الأصفر والمستشفيات استقبال عدة حالات
حريق بسوقين بحوية الطائف يصيب 23 شخصا ويلتهم 80 محلاً



طال حريق نشب بسوق السلام وأوقاف شباب القثامي بالطائف 80محلاً للمفروشات ،منها ما أتى على أجزاء منه ومنها ما كان بعيداً , فيما تسبب في وقوع 23 إصابة خفيفة وقدرت الخسائر بما يزيد عن7 ملايين. 


وبينت بعض المصادر وقوع إصابات يُعتقد تعرضهم لحالات اختناق جراء استنشاقهم لدخان الحريق الكثيف , حيث نُقلوا للمستشفيات عن طريق إسعافات الهلال الأحمر والتي تواجدت بكثافة مع فرق الصحة وعددها 14 فرقة بعد أن كانت صحة الطائف أعلنت البلاغ الطبي الأصفر وتهيأت مستشفياتها بطاقمها الطبي لاستقبال الحالات ومواجهة ما سيحدث لا سمح الله.


ولم تُعرف أسباب نشوب الحريق الذي استمر قرابة الأربع ساعات منذُ أن باشرته عدة فرق إطفاء وإنقاذ من الدفاع المدني بالطائف. وتم الدخول للسوق والسيطرة على ألسنة النيران التي التهمت أكثر من 17 من محلات المفروشات والأثاث بالإضافة لمحلات حلويات وعطارة وعطورات وملابس جاهزة وغيرها من الأنشطة التجارية المتنوعة لحين أن بقي الدخان الكثيف يتصاعد للسماء وغطى المنطقة حتى أن سكان مدينة الطائف شاهدوه وهبوا لمتابعته في موقعه بعد أن ازدحمت بهم المنطقة وتجمعوا حول الموقع وتسببوا في إغلاق الشوارع المؤدية إليه.


وذكرت مصادر أن أحد أعضاء الهيئة كان متواجداً في السوق لمتابعة إغلاق المحلات من أجل الصلاة وعندما شاهد بداية الحريق أبلغ على الفور عمليات الدفاع المدني والتي حضرت لمباشرة الحالة.


و أشار الناطق الإعلامي المُكلف بالدفاع المدني بالطائف العقيد عبد الله بن فيصل الثقفي في تصريحه أن الحريق التهم كمية من المفروشات وبعض الأنشطة التجارية الأخرى ضمن 80 محلاً بعضها كان الحريق بسيطاً بها.


 وبين أن عدة فرق إطفاء وإنقاذ ومعدات مساندة شاركت في السيطرة على الحريق بالإضافة للاستعانة بوايتات مدنية من فرع وزارة المياه .


وأضاف: " الحريق كان بمساحة بلغت 100 × 70 تقريباً ومعظم المحلات تأثرت به ولا زال التحقيق مستمراً لمعرفة أسباب نشوبه من خلال تواجد ضُباط التحقيق والذين يواصلون عملهم مهامهم بالموقع" .


من جانبه , أكد الناطق الإعلامي ومدير العمليات بصحة الطائف سعيدالزهراني انه تم إعلان حالة الطوارئ بمجرد تلقي غرفة العمليات لدينا بلاغ الحادث وتم على الفور إرسال ٦ فرق طبية من المستشفيات الحكومية والأهلية لمساندة ٧ فرق اسعافية من الهلال الأحمر . وأضاف :"  أسفر الحريق عن ٢٣ أصابه خفيفة عبارة عن اختناقات وحروق بسيطة وتم نقل٦ حالات منها إلى المستشفيات لتلقي العلاج اللازم وحالتها مستقره وعولجت بقية الحالات في الموقع من قبل الفرق الطبية وفرق الهلال الأحمر" .

يامجير ياارب أجرنا من النار :huh: 
الله يعافي المصابين ويعوض على اصحاب المحلات

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الضباب يتسبب بوفاة مواطن ومقيم في عنيزة


تسبب الضباب الكثيف وانعدام الرؤية التي شهدتها صباح اليوم محافظة عنيزة، والمذنب، والرس، في وقوع العديد من الحوادث المرورية، راح ضحيتها مواطن ومقيم، حيث اصطدمت شاحنه يقودها وافد بخمس مركبات، عند تقاطع الدائري الجنوبي على طريق المذنب.

وباشر رجال الدفاع المدني والمرور والهلال الأحمر الحادث، ونقل المصابين إلى مستشفى الملك سعود بعنيزة، كما وقع حادث تصادم على طريق الملك عبدالعزيز في عنيزة بالقرب من حي المطار بين 3 مركبات، نتج عنه إصابات وتلفيات بالسيارات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بمناسبة عودة "سلطان الخير" إلى أرض الوطن
وكيل مدرسة يهدي طلاب مدرسته درجات السلوك كاملة


أعلن وكيل مدرسة دومة الجندل الثانوية بجدة الأستاذ ماجد سعيد ناصر المطرفي صباح اليوم في طابور الصباح احتساب درجات السلوك كاملة لجميع طلاب مدرسته بعد الدعاء بحمد الله وإظهار الولاء لحكومتنا الرشيدة، مما حدا بجميع الطلاب المشاركة في الابتهال والشكر لله وحده سبحانه على شفاء الأمير الغالي على القلوب صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن عبد العزيز أل سعود وعودته سالماً غانماً معافى إلى أرض الوطن الحبيب، وقد تضامن زملاؤه المعلمون معه في منظر وطنيّ مشرّف وجميل. 

واللهي مسخره   :weird:  بكرا ينجحو كل الطلاب لعودة نفر تاني

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بـدء حملـة تطعيـم طـلاب المـدارس ضـد أنفلونزا الخنازير السبت  المقبـل





أعـلـنـت وزارة الـصـحـة لـجـمـيـع أولـيـاء أمـور الـطـلاب  والـطـالـبـات أنـه إنـفـاذا لـلـتـوجـيـهـات الـسـامـيـة الـكـريـمـة بـتـطـعـيـم  طـلاب وطـالـبـات الـمـدارس فـي جـمـيـع الـمـراحـل الـدراسـيـة من رياض أطفال وذوي  الاحتياجات الخاصة والابتدائي والمتوسط والثانوي ضد أنفلونزا (h1n1)a لوقايتهم من  الإصابة من هذا المرض وعدم انتشاره في المدارس خاصة وأن الموجة الثالثة للوباء  المتوقعة عالمياً خلال موسم الشتاء سوف تزداد فيها حدة المرض والحالات والوفيات على  مستوى العالم حسب التوقعات العلمية والعالمية فقد تم التنسيق مع وزارة التربية  والتعليم على البدء في تنفيذ حملة وطنية لتطعيم الطلاب والطالبات في جميع المراحل  بدءاً بالمرحلة الابتدائية ورياض الأطفال وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة إضافة إلى  المعلمين والمعلمات يوم السبت 2 محرم 1431هـ الموافق 19 ديسمبر 2009م في جميع مناطق  ومحافظات المملكة تتبعها باقي المراحل الدراسية.
ونبهت الصحة إلى أن اللقاح آمن  ويحمي من المرض كما يقلل من المضاعفات وأن الآثار الجانبية للقاح لا تختلف عن تلك  التي تحدث من اللقاحات الأخرى التي تم إعطاؤها من قبل سواء أثناء الطفولة أو في سن  المدرسة وقد تحدث بعد إعطاء اللقاح بفترة قصيرة وتختفي دون علاج خلال يوم أو اثنين  من الإعطاء وهي عبارة عن ألم خفيف، احمرار أو تورم مكان الحقن، صداع بسيط، أو ألم  بالعضلات أو ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة وغثيان.
علماً بأن من دواعي عدم إعطاء  اللقاح هو وجود سابق حساسية مفرطة للبيض أو وجود حساسية للقاح الأنفلونزا الموسمي،  وفي حالات نادرة قد تحدث مضاعفات شديدة كما في اللقاحات الأخرى.
وأشارت الصحة  الى أنه بحسب الخطة المعتمدة لإعطاء اللقاح للفئات المستهدفة فقد تم إطلاق المرحلة  الأولى قبل بداية موسم الحج والتي خصصت للمشاركين في أعمال الحج والعاملين الصحيين  وحجاج الداخل والفئات الأكثر عرضة من سكان مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة إضافة إلى  الحوامل والأطفال اقل من 6 سنوات والفئات العمرية الأكثر عرضة للإصابة بالمرض ذوي  الأمراض الصدرية والقلبية والأمراض الاستقلابية ولم تسجل أي آثار جانبية أو مضاعفات  على من تم تطعيمهم. وأهابت بجميع أولياء الأمور حث أبنائهم وبناتهم على أخذ اللقاح  لحمايتهم من الإصابة بالمرض..

----------


## *راحيل*

*الف شكر لشبكة الناصرة* 

*وللمتألقه شمعة تحترق لكن انت شمعه منيرة ومضيئة بمواضيعك* 

*واليوم صراحه ضيعتيني ههههههه* 

*قمت من النوم وجيت فتحت بقرأ اخبار اليوم الا بححححححححح*

*بجد افتقدتك اليوم وافتقدت اخبارك ... شسوي تعودت عليها يوميه زم اقراها ولو من وراء الستار* 

*يعني متابعه بصمت هههههههه* 


*الله يعطيج العافية  ولا تتاخرين علينا باخبارج الحلوه والشيقه* 


*تسلمين حبابه*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مثمنا مكرمة المليك .. مدير سجون الشرقية : 

قرار العفو عن سجناء الحق العام يشمل المواطنين والمقيمين رجالا  ونساء

تشكيل لجان لفرز السجناء تمهيدا لعلمية الإفراج

اصلاحية الدمام


ثمن مدير عام السجون بالمنطقة الشرقية العميد عبد الله بن علي  البوشي مكرمة خادم الحرمين الشريفين بالعفو عن سجناء حق عام بمناسبة عودة سمو ولي  العهد لأرض الوطن معافى، وقال العميد البوشي «إنه متى ما صدر قرار العفو من الجهات  العليا المسئولة عن ذلك سيتم تكوين لجنة على غرار لجان العفو الماضية التي سبق أن  تم تكوينها للإفراج عن العديد من السجناء الذين لا يشكلون أي خطر على المجتمع، حيث  يشمل العفو جميع سجناء الحق العام ويتضمن النساء والرجال والسعوديين وغير السعوديين  من الجنسيات الأخرى، حيث إن قرار خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد  العزيز ـ حفظه الله ـ واضح وسيتم العمل به مباشرة دون أية عوائق تذكر، بالإضافة إلى  أن عدد المفرج عنهم سيكون لا بأس به من سجناء الحق العام. 
كما أكد مدير عام  السجون بالمملكة اللواء الدكتور علي بن حسين الحارثي «أن مباشرة اللجان المختصة  سيكون فورا امتثالا لقرار خادم الحرمين الشريفين الذي ينص على العفو عن بعض سجناء  الحق العام الذين لا يشكلون أي خطر على الأمن العام أو النظام».
وأوضح اللواء  الحارثي «أنه سيتم إرسال تفاصيل القرار لكافة إمارات المناطق، حيث ستباشر لجان  العفو عملها في حينه حيث سيستفيد منه عدد كبير لا بأس به من سجناء الحق العام بجميع  سجون المملكة، حيث ستعمل لجان العفو على فحص واستكمال إجراءات السجناء الذين تنطبق  عليهم شروط الموقوفين والمحكومين في بعض الجرائم البسيطة والمخالفات أو بعض  المطالبات الحقوقية التي انتهى فيها الحق الخاص، ولم يتبق إلا الحق العام وليسوا  ممن تم إيقافهم أو الحكم عليهم في جرائم كبيرة».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تسليم 8 كبائن نسائية لجوازات جسر الملك فهد خلال أسبوعين 

إنشاء مظلات للجمارك والجوازات وتسليمها بعد 6 أشهر 




أكد مدير عام مؤسسة جسر الملك فهد بدر العطيشان الانتهاء من تنفيذ  مشروع الكبائن النسائية خلال أسبوعين، مشيرا إلى انه سيجري تسليمها في حينه إلى  إدارة الجوازات بعد التنسيق معها مسبقا لتشغيلها بالعدد المطلوب من الموظفات, واشار  الى انتهاء المقاول من 90 بالمائة تقريبا من أعمال 8 كبائن فى القدوم  والمغادرة.
وعلمت «اليوم» ان مؤسسة الجسر أسندت لإحدى شركات المقاولات تنفيذ  مشروع عمل مظلات لتغطية مناطق الاجراءات بالجوازات والجمارك بالجانبين السعودي  والبحريني وفق منظر جمالي. ومن المتوقع الانتهاء منه منتصف العام المقبل . كما تعمل  المؤسسة خلال اسابيع على تخطيط مواقع الاجراءات واستكمال مواقف موظفي الجوازات  والجمارك.
وكانت «اليوم» قد انفردت الاسبوع الماضي بنشر تقرير يكشف عن تحقيق  أرقام قياسية لأعداد المسافرين والمركبات على جسر الملك فهد منذ افتتاحه عام 1986م  بعد تجاوز المركبات 31 ألفا والمسافرين 91 ألفا في يوم واحد بزيادة كبيرة عن  الاعوام الماضية.
وكانت مؤسسة جسر الملك فهد قد اصدرت بيانا صحفيا امس أوضح  خلاله العطيشان أن المرحلة متوسطة المدى من توسعة مناطق الإجراءات في جسر الملك فهد  حققت الأهداف المرجوة، مشيراً إلى أنها تضمنت توسعة وتطوير مناطق الجوازات والجمارك  بمنطقتي القدوم والمغادرة في الجانبين السعودي والبحريني من الجسر ومن أهم مكوناتها  زيادة عدد مسارات وكبائن إنهاء المركبات والمسافرين من 10 مسارات إلى 18 وتوسعة  مناطق الإجراءات من خلال تعديل بعض المواقع وتطوير وتوسعة مناطق الشحن في جانبي  الجسر وانتهى معظم عناصر مشروعات هذه المرحلة في شهر رمضان الماضي وأهمها زيادرة  المسارات والكبائن التي تم تشغيلها خلال إجازة عيد الفظر المبارك الماضية ولوحظ  خلال الفترة الماضية إنسيابية كبيرة في حركة المركبات والمسافرين التي وصلت فيها  أعداد المسافرين والمركبات إلى أرقام قياسية غير مسبوقة بعد ان بلغ عدد المسافرين  عبر الجسر خلال إجازة عيد الأضحى المبارك للفترة من 1/12/1430هـ إلى 17/12/1430هـ  الموافق 18/11/2009م إلى 4/12/2009م ما مجموعه «1,002,484» مسافراً ووصل عدد  المركبات التي عبرت الجسر يوم 13/12/1430هـ إلى «31,015» مركبة وهو أعلى عدد من  المركبات يعبر الجسر في يوم واحد منذ إنشائه، وكان العدد السابق «27,146» مركبة.  كما وصل عدد المسافرين في نفس اليوم إلى «91,691» مسافراً وهو أعلى رقم يتم تسجيله  منذ إنشاء الجسر ، وكان الرقم الأعلى «78,344» مسافراً. وأوضح العطيشان أن تشغيل  جميع الكبائن الجديدة ساهم بشكل ملحوظ في إنسيابية حركة السير والتنقل بين مناطق  الإجراءات ولم يحدث أي تكدس منذ تشغيلها، وبلغ أطول وقت استغرقته مركبة لعبور الجسر  خلال أيام عيد الأضحى الماضي هو ساعة و 15 دقيقة خلاف الوضع الذي كان عليه عبور  الجسر في السابق الذي كان وقت انتظار المسافرين فيه يستغرق ساعات طويلة تصل في بعض  الأحيان الى 5 ساعات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«الأم» تنقلت بأبنائها الخمسة بين 3 مساكن والحرائق وراءها 

نيران «غامضة» تلاحق أسرة بالجبيل و«المدني» يفشل في حل اللغز
 


يخيم شبح الحيرة والقلق على عائلة بالجبيل الصناعية «تحتفظ  الجريدة باسمها « بسبب نشوب حرائق متكررة تلاحقهم اينما رحلوا من منزل الى آخر ،  كان اخرها الحريق الثالث منذ ايام قليلة والحق بهم اضرارا جسيمة وارجع البعض  اسبابها الى الحسد تارة والجن تارة اخرى ، فيما فشل الدفاع المدني في تحديد اسبابها  ، وتقول الأم المكلومة: إن اسرتها تتكون من 3 بنات وولدين وكانت تسكن في حي  الفناتير ونشب الحريق الاول ورحلت بأولادها بعده الى منزل آخر بحي الاندلس في نفس  المدينة وحدث ماحدث ايضا ،واندلع حريق كاد يقضي على جميع افراد الأسرة لولا تدخل  الدفاع المدني في الوقت المناسب ، ثم انتقلت الاسرة بعدها الى حي الفيحاء وشب  الحريق الثالث دون أي سبب يذكر. 
وتدخل الدفاع المدني ايضا ولم تقع أية إصابات  ،وتقول الأم بنبرة حزن وأسى : نعيش في حالة غريبة حيرتنا وكل من يعرفنا عندما يشب  الحريق ولا نعرف مصدره، 
ومن جانبه أوضح مدير الدفاع المدني بمحافظة الجبيل  المقدم عبدالله الرواف ان الحريق تكرر عدة مرات لنفس الأسرة وتلقينا في وقت سابق  بلاغا بنشوب حريق وتمت مباشرته والتعامل مع الموقف وإخماد النيران، واضاف: إن  الفرقة باشرت حادثا ثانيا لنفس الأسرة كاد يقضي على افرادها لولا لطف الله ،وأخيرا  ومنذ ايام قليلة تلقينا بلاغا من نفس الاسرة وتوجهت فرق الدفاع المدني الى حي  الفيحاء بالجبيل الصناعية ،حيث سكن الاسرة وتم اخماد النيران دون أي خسائر في  الارواح، واضاف المقدم الرواف :إنه بعد التأكيد من اطفاء الحريق كاملا والخروج من  المنزل شم احد أفراد الفرقة رائحة حريق فعاد الى المنزل وشاهد حريقا آخر نشب بشكل  مفاجئ في دولاب الملابس دون معرفة مصدره وأسبابه ،وأشار مدير الدفاع المدني بالجبيل  الى انه سيتم رفع المعاملة الى جهات الاختصاص لتقصي اسباب الحرائق الغامضة التي  تصيب الأسرة . «اليوم» عرضت الواقعة على مدير هيئة الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر  السابق بالجبيل والقارئ المعروف الشيخ تركي ابو حبل الذي اكد ان تلك القصة تشبه  حادث وقف عليه في الكويت ،وانتهى بإذن الله مشيرا الى المعجزة التي لايزال يذكرها  هي احتراق جميع اثاث المنزل خلال الحرائق المتكررة عدا لوحة قرآنية معلقة في الحائط  رغم وجودها وسط اللهب . وأكد الشيخ ابو حبل انه على استعداد للوقوف مع الأسرة متى  طلب منه ذلك وخاصة أنها أسرة يتيمة وان هذا ابتلاء من الله سبحانه وتعالى ، مضيفا  :إن علاج مثل هذه الامور يتم بقراءة الاوراد الشرعية والادعية النبوية وبالتكبير  والأذان في أرجاء البيت .
والله حاله غريبه  :weird:  الله يعينهم وتنتهي مأساتهم بسلام
تلاقي الناس اللحين مومخليتهم فـ/حالهم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنقاذ بحارة وضبط 6 متسللين «بحفر الباطن» 




تمكنت دوريات حرس الحدود البرية بحفر الباطن صباح امس من ضبط ستة  أشخاص حاولوا التسلل ودخول اراضي المملكة سيراً على الأقدام إلا أن الدوريات رصدتهم  وأحالتهم للتحقيق لكشف دوافعهم. 
كما أنقذت دوريات حرس الحدود البحرية بميناء  الملك عبد العزيز ظهر امس اثنين من البحارة الآسيويين إثر تعرض قاربهم لحادث في عرض  البحر . 
وأوضح المتحدث الامني العقيد محمد بن سعد الغامدي انه أثناء قيام إحدى  الدوريات بواجبها شاهدت القارب مصطدماً بإحدى العلامات البحرية نتيجة سوء الأحوال  الجوية، حيث أنقذت البحارة وقدمت لهم الاسعافات الاولية على الفور وأوصلتهم لرصيف  الميناء بعد إبلاغ الطبيب المناوب بالميناء الذي قدم لهم الرعاية الطبية.  
الجدير بالذكر ان الدوريات تمكنت ايضا من إعادة طفل ـ 3 سنوات ـ بعد تلقي مركز  القيادة والسيطرة بحرس الحدود بلاغاً عن فقده، حيث تم التنسيق مع دوريات الشرطة  ودوريات مركز حرس الحدود بالمزروعية وأعيد الطفل لأسرته في وقت لاحق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

.... وانتشال أسرة من الضياع في رمال صحراء «العقير»


تمكن رجال الدفاع المدني بمحافظة الاحساء امس من إنقاذ عائلة  بأكملها بصحراء شاطيء العقير التي تبعد عن الشاطيء مسافة 40 كيلو عن مدينة الرياض  من الموت بعد ان هبطت سيارتهم في الرمال. وتعود تفاصيل الحادثة الى عندما قرر أفراد  العائلة المكونة من 6 افراد التي كانت قادمة من الرياض الى شاطيء العقير للاستمتاع  باجواء الربيع بالنزول للصحراء قبل الذهاب الى الشاطيء علقت السيارة في الرمال  واتصل رب الاسرة على الفور بالشرطة التي كلفت بدورها فريق بحث في المكان مكون من  الدفاع المدني وبعض الافراد وتمكنوا من ايجاد العائلة بصحة جيدة وتمكن افراد الشرطة  من انتشال السيارة من الرمال، فيما قدم رب الاسرة الشكر الجزيل لمدير الدفاع المدني  بالاحساء المقدم محمد الزهراني وافراد الدفاع المدني بانقاذ حياته وعائلته بأكملها  من وسط الصحراء.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مجهول يقتحم حافلة طالبات وآخر يسرق سيارات المعلمين والطلاب 






قبضت فرق دوريات الأمن بمنطقة الرياض على أربعة جناة في العقدين  الثاني و الثالث من العمر تورطوا بسرقة محلات حلاقة وآخر تخصص في سرقة سيارات  المعلمين والطلبة وشخص تعرض لحافلة طالبات .
وتعود التفاصيل عندما قام بالدخول  على حافلة تعود لإحدى مدارس البنات و التلفظ على الطالبات بكلام غير لائق تم القبض  على الشخص في نفس الموقع وأودع الحبس ليتم التحقيق معه حول ما صدر منه من التهجم  على أخلاقيات المجتمع . كما اشتبهت فرق دوريات الأمن في شخصين بشرق الرياض يتجولان  أمام المحلات التجارية أثناء اقامة صلاة العشاء و بعد التأكد منهما لاذا بالهرب  فتمت متابعتهما على الأقدام و قبض عليهما داخل سطح إحدى البنايات و بعد تفتيشهما  وجد بحوزتهما على مجموعة من المحافظ و كميات من النقود بفئات مختلفة اتضح من  التحقيق المبدئي أنهما قاما بسرقة محلي حلاقة بنفس الشارع إذ أدليا بأماكن المحلات  التي سرقاها عن طريق كسر القفل الخارجي بأداة حديدية وتم التحفظ على المبالغ  المالية والمسروقات و سلما لشرطة المنار .
كما تمكنت متابعات دوريات الأمن من  القبض على شخص تخصص في سرقة إطارات سيارات المعلمين و الطلاب اثناء انشغالهم باليوم  الدراسي حيث قام بفك الإطارات الاحتياطية ثم بيعها على أشخاص يتعامل معهم في تصريف  مسروقاته . 
وقامت جهة التحقيق بايقاف الجناة وفتح التحقيق لمعرفة علاقتهم  بالقضايا المماثلة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حفر الباطن : ساعتان من الأمطار تغرقان المحافظة




هطلت أمطار غزيرة مساء أمس على محافظة حفر الباطن استمرت ساعتين  أدت الى غرق الشوارع الرئيسية بالمحافظة كشارع الملك عبدالعزيز وأجزاء من شارع عمر  بن الخطاب بالإضافة إلى عدد من الاحياء وكان حي ابو موسى الأشعري وحي الخالدية  الأكثر ضرراً .
ولاتزال مشكلة تصريف قنوات مياه السيول مستمرة – حتى ساعة اعداد  هذا الخبر - بوجود كميات من المخلفات والنفايات في نقاط التفتيش الموجودة في تقاطع  الشوارع مما أدى الى انحسار المياه في القنوات وفيضان المياه منها الى الشارع وداخل  الاحياء بعد ارتفاع منسوب المياه فيها . وغرقت الشوارع بالمياه خلال اول نصف ساعة  من هطول الامطار ، وتعطل عدد من السيارات التي داهمتها المياه أثناء سيرها حيث شوهد  عدد من الأشخاص يطلبون النجدة بعد أن وصلت المياه إلى مستوى عال ودخلت سياراتهم .  وداهمت المياه الجارية والفائضة من الشوارع حي الخالدية وأبو موسى الاشعري وتحولت  أجزاء من هذه الاحياء إلى مستنقعات مائية حاصرت المباني ، وأثارت الهلع في نفوس  الأهالي مما دعا عددا كبيرا منهم للهروب من منازلهم والتوجه إلى أقارب لهم في أحياء  أكثر أمنا . وقد استنفرت الأجهزة الحكومية وفي مقدمتها الدفاع المدني والبلدية حيث  انتشرت سيارات الطوارئ ووايتات شفط المياه على امتداد الطرق التي اغرقتها المياه ،  في حين ساهم عدد من المواطنين في مساعدة السيارات التي حاصرتها المياه وانقاذ  اصحابها .
وباشر الدفاع المدني عددا من الحالات التي حاصرتها المياه كان من  بينها انقاذ مواطن داهمته المياه على طريق الكويت واغرقت سيارته بشكل شبه تام الا  أنه لجأ الى أعلى السيارة الى أن حضر رجال الدفاع المدني وتم انقاذه .

----------


## فرح

يسلمووووشموووع ..
ماشاء الله 
مراااااسله درجه اولى  :bigsmile: ههههه بجد مميزه 
امممم كما نشكر مراسلنا الجديييد شبوووك 
يللا ربي كاااهي وصلت الصحفيه المميزه 
مــــلوووكه سيصبح لها نصيب وووسعوووا لها طرييييق  :wink:  :wacko:  ههههه
دمتم وداااام عطااائكم ...
تحياااتي..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فرووحه ..

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي

حياك وحيا الله ملووكه ويااريت تنضم للأخبار كاان تمااام  :wink: 

يسلموو غناتي عالتواصل ما انحرم ياارب

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*
> 
> *خبر طازج في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية..*
> 
> *نرحب بعودة المشرفة المتألقة ملكة سبأ ..*
> 
> *وندعوا الجميع لترحيب بها على الرابط التالي ..*
> 
> *ناس عزيزه والمعزه لهم غير*
> ...



شكرا لك اخوي شبكة 

وشكرا اخرى على التغطية الإخبارية المنوعة من قبل شمعة وشبكة وعساكم عالقوة

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يعطيييييييييكم العاااااااافية*


*خيتي شمعة تحترق*


*أخوي شبكة الناصرة*


*جهد رااااااائع*

*لا خلا و لا عدم*

----------


## MOONY

*مجهود تشكرون عليه
ربي يعطيكم ألف عافيه
تحياتي
*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملووكه ..

كل الشكر لحضورك حبيبتي 

ومرااحبومليون هلا  برجعتك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاس ..

يعافيك ويقويك

شكرا لتواصلك يا الغلا

لاعدمناك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مووني ..

كل الشر لتواصلك حبيبتي

ماننحرم من هالطله ياارب

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مجهود يستحق الشكر
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دمعة طفله ..

يسلموو حبيتي عالتواصل والمتابعه

ما انحرم من هالطله ياارب

----------

